# AMNTS UDS Cheese Smoke



## solaryellow (Jul 8, 2012)

Life has been crazy of late for me. I meant to post this about a month ago. Todd sent me one of his new tube smokers to trial. Using the pitmaster pellets we decided to smoke some mild cheddar and gouda.






































Unfortunately, we picked a rather warm day to experiment and ended up slightly melting the cheese. The flavor turned out great though. We got 4 hours of smoke out of the tube smoker in the UDS as advertised. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papagrizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Now that's sweet....Todd is the Man, not only in product but customer service!!


----------



## boykjo (Jul 8, 2012)

That cheese looks terrible...I dont think its any good.... vacuum seal it and send it to me in the mail.. wouldnt want anything bad to happen to ya.. I'll check it out to make sure its ok and send it back to ya.......


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 8, 2012)

I have to agree with boykjo...you better part with it so no one gets sick!!! Great looking cheese!


----------



## driedstick (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great, Yummy Cheeeeeeeeessee     I am wondering if anyone has used the tube smoker in a Fridge build


----------



## jarhead (Jul 9, 2012)

Not yet Stick. But that's the plan.

I ordered it over the weekend. I hope to have it this week.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 9, 2012)

driedstick said:


> Looks great, Yummy Cheeeeeeeeessee     I am wondering if anyone has used the tube smoker in a Fridge build



I think you will be fine. My plywood smoker is about the same volume and it works great with the AMNTS.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 9, 2012)

jarhead thats great let me knowI wantto order one i know every fridge build is different let me know where you set yoursat any pics of your fridge??? PMme withwome pics I donetwant to hijack any thread thanks Steve


----------



## driedstick (Jul 12, 2012)

couldn't wait any longer ordered one today and 20lbs of pellets


----------



## jarhead (Jul 12, 2012)

driedstick said:


> couldn't wait any longer ordered one today and 20lbs of pellets


LOL, mine is due tomorrow, so says USPS.

I got cheese and Summer Sausage planned for the first round.

Will take pics and make a new thread. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 12, 2012)

Both of you guys will be impressed.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

